# Need HELP With Generator



## mapdit_007 (Jun 1, 2012)

I just bought an RV travel trailer , with the 13,500 BTU ducted roof central A/C and furnace unit and looking into dry camping. So now I need the generator but not sure which one to buy. Here is what Im looking at.
**Champion Power Equipment 3,500/4,000-Watt Gasoline Powered Generator with RV Ready** Will this one have enough power to run the a/c, microwave and or a small tv at the same time? Is champion generator realiable or to noisy at 68db ? Also I see some said CARB and some model said NOT CARB. Does it make any different ? What about the auto idle control? Is it better with or without it ? Thank you for any info and help. Tran


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

I actually looked at that model and almost bought it before I found a Makita to run my 5th wheel. It is a great Generator for your RV, it definitely will run the 13,500 BTU A/C and all the other appliances. 68db is not bad at all. Mine is a little lower and I barely hear it. CARB 50 State compliant generators mean meet pollution standards for California and all others. CARB= California Air Resource Board. Also, Auto idle is best and it has extended run which means it will run all night! I would by it if it were me.


----------



## Be Young (Jun 16, 2004)

I bought the Champion from Tractor Supply when they had them on sale for 295.00, I think. I have a small 19' trailer, I think it has a 11,500btu a/c. We have only used it one time, you can't hear the generator over the a/c when inside and it's not bad outside. We parked on the beach and unloaded and fired the gen up and turned on the a/c. We were ready to eat about 30 minutes later and tried to microwave something and it shut the generator down. I started it back up and changed the refrigerator to gas and was able to use the micro and a/c at the same time.

Lights and tv pull very little amps, I wouldn't worry about them.

I think this gen should run a/c, micro, and refrig all at the same time with no problem. I am going to check what each pulls and if it adds up less than 3500w I am going to take it back. I bought a 3 year warranty through Tractor Supply that is suppose to cover everything or give you a new one if you have to bring it in 3 times, only cost about 39 dollars.


----------



## mapdit_007 (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Tennif Shoe (Aug 11, 2011)

I have one that i use on my pop up. 13500 ac and fridge will work, you will have to kill the ac to run the microwave (1800 watts is alot, the ac takes about 2200 watts). can bearly hear mine when it is running, buddy also has on runs 15000 ac an fridge. with running the ac, I can last 11 hours on the 3.8 gallon tank.


----------

